# Mac OS 10.4 sur eMac G4?



## Steve Jobs (23 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je vous explique; j'aimerais installer l'OS 10.4
sur un de mes ordinateurs, un eMac PPC G4 768 Mo SDRAM, 80Go de disque dur. (eh oui pas tout neuf! )
Est-ce possible sans qu'il ne rame pas trop? 

D'avance merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Pamoi (23 Août 2010)

Non, ça va aller. Etant entendu que si tu as un 700 Mhz, tu verras plus souvent tourner la petite roue multicolore que si tu as un 1,42 Ghz (ou plus).


----------



## Steve Jobs (23 Août 2010)

C'est un 1GHz donc elle tournera mais ça devrait aller! 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Pamoi (23 Août 2010)

1 Ghz, pas de soucis


----------



## Clarusad (23 Août 2010)

à l'aise


----------



## Pamoi (23 Août 2010)

.../... Blaise


----------



## Clarusad (23 Août 2010)

ou encore .../... Breizh


----------



## marctiger (30 Août 2010)

Pseudo = gare à l'usurpation d'identité !


----------

